
Free Intercom.io alternative - sergecrunch
http://helpcrunch.com/
======
ckluis
cough - free for up to 50 conversations...

~~~
LoSboccacc
I agree, but still, I clickbaited, and was happy to do so. intercom prices are
strangling us, especially since you want triallers in the messaging system but
you pay even for those users that don't pay you.

